
Show HN: An affordable CDN for delivering large binaries - pierregillesl
https://elephantcdn.com/
======
detaro
A "put e-mail address here, and something might happen at some point" page
without info is not appropriate for Show HN. (Also, "testimonial" by yourself,
really?)

------
pachico
Is it cheaper than BelugaCDN?

